# Barcon Shifter Advice



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that Tiagra thru DA are all using the same actuation ratio, is there a barcon shifter available in 10 speed for Tiagra? Looking to get a new bike in Tiagra but I want barcons.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

cs1 said:


> Now that Tiagra thru DA are all using the same actuation ratio, is there a barcon shifter available in 10 speed for Tiagra? Looking to get a new bike in Tiagra but I want barcons.


I'll take a weeks worth of silence as no.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know the answer to this.

You may get better advice if you post in the "Components and Wrenching" forum. The brand specific forums appear all but dead. Just saying.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

When I googled barcon shifters quite a few DA 10-speed sets came up. 
If you don't need DA there is microshift: https://www.amazon.com/MicroShift-D...480710583&sr=1-7&keywords=microshift+10+speed


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Randy99CL said:


> When I googled barcon shifters quite a few DA 10-speed sets came up.
> If you don't need DA there is microshift: https://www.amazon.com/MicroShift-D...480710583&sr=1-7&keywords=microshift+10+speed


Thanks for the answer. The 10 speed shifters use the old actuation ratio. The new Tiagra 10 uses the same ratio as the 105-DA but only with 10 speeds.


----------

